# Nursing home admit H&P



## mrolf (Mar 15, 2010)

Is it appropriate to bill a 99304-99305 initial nursing facility E/M when a patient is seen in the physician office for an admission to nursing home physical, a couple days before actually being admitted.  On occasion a patient will be seen a day or two before being admitted. Our physician feels this is appropriate and I would like a confirmation.  Thanks.


----------

